# Engine won’t go into neutral



## JAS_904 (Jan 15, 2018)

Engine is a 2003 Yamaha 40MLHB. I just replaced the water pump and thermostat. When I went to run the engine on muffs it looks like the prop was stuck in forward Gear. It’ll shift to reverse but no neutral. I’m thinking that while removing the lower Unit I shifted it into gear. Any tips to fix this?


----------



## DONAGHUE (Nov 18, 2017)

Drop the lower unit and set everything back to neutral before re stabbing. ..


----------



## jjs89yj (Feb 8, 2017)

I had the same exact issue, but mine wouldn't shift in reverse or neutral. Like Donaghue said-- drop the LU and put the lower drive in neutral (I used a pair of pliers and an old bike tube to protect the shaft) then line up.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Whatever you do don’t booger up the splines if you use pliers to turn the shifter shaft...it will give you more grief than you care to deal with. Also don’t force the lower unit up with the bolts or you’ll break the shifting arm and it’s under the powerhead so you’ll get a lesson in powerhead removal...it sucks. 
One thing I learned with these motors is put the shifter in forward before removing the lower unit and don’t mess with the shifter while the lower unit is off.


----------

